# Special Forces & Green Beret fakes, frauds, liars, imposters, phonies etc.



## Trip_Wire (Jul 29, 2008)

*Special Forces & Green Beret fakes, frauds, liars, imposters, phonies etc
*

"Special Forces" and "Green Beret" Corporate, Government, police, SWAT, security contractors, expert defense witnesses, martial arts & shooting instructors, actors, impostors, phonies, liars, frauds, fakes, etc we are on to you. 

On any given day we are working on exposing you and when we do we will make the information public along with the corporation, corporate security company, police force, defense attorney, contractor etc that hired you.

ProfessionalSoldiers.com has been contacted by a number of corporate & government individuals, employers and employee's etc requesting confirmation of an individuals "Special Forces" or "Green Beret" status. While your lies and deceit may fool some it will not fool us, the real Quiet Professionals.

Beware you Special Forces fakes, liars, frauds, as ProfessionalSoldiers.com grows your days as a fraud are numbered, will expose you and turn over the information to the proper authorities. 

If you know of someone that has a questionable "Special Forces" or "Green Beret" background or might be a phony feel free to contact us:

DeadDrop@ProfessionalSoldiers "dot" com

(This does not apply to "boyfriends" or the moron at the bar that says he was a former "Green Beret".).

You have been warned.

For those reading this post feel free to copy and paste it all over the internet.

Team Sergeant


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 29, 2008)

May I post that on another forum?

H.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 29, 2008)

HOLLiS I think it's safe to say TS would have no problem with you doing so...



Trip_Wire said:


> For those reading this post feel free to copy and paste it all over the internet.
> 
> Team Sergeant


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 29, 2008)

HOLLiS said:


> May I post that on another forum?
> 
> H.


 

The way I understood TS's message was that he would like it posted far and wide on military websites. So, that is why I posted it here.

If your still in doubt ask him on PS. I don't think he really cares as long as the 'Posers,'  and people who have problems with them get the word. >:{ :2c:


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2008)

bella said:
			
		

> someone on my dock who is a former second grouper...



What is he, a fish?

Your statement alone makes him to be a poser.


----------



## pardus (Jul 29, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> What is he, a fish?



LMAO! :doh:


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 30, 2008)

bella said:
			
		

> Been talking to TR already about someone on my dock who is a former second grouper...snort.. retired army for sure, but I doubt he has the tab.. just cannot get his last name without being to obvious.. working on it though.



2nd Group ? There was one ? :uhh:

Didn't know you where over at PS.com.

As for outing posers. I've not had but one or two in my life that I suspected had been telling tall tales. 

The one that surprised me most was a rather portly man that I used to see the rod and gun club during hunting season.  We both would sometimes wind up sitting on the benches next to each other on Saturday mornings zeroing in our rifles. He talked like a poser, walked like poser, and smelled like a poser. 

He claimed 3rd Group, and Delta Force.  I never did believe the guy until I formally introduced myself with last name and he introduced himself with his first and last name. He gave me his cell phone number and invited me out to his house for some steel target shooting.  I had my reservations about him so I went straight to the source...............my best friend from the 82nd Airborne that spent 4 years with Delta. 

Yep, he was with 3rd Group, and with Delta and now is with the USFMS and superintendant at a prison. 

Lesson learned:  Despite someones appearance or claims they just might be who they say they are and it's not my place to charge in the counter them with making false claims unless it directly affects me or his claims directly effect that of someones elses. Such as teaching marksmenship and CQB tactics to a federal agency response team.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 30, 2008)

It ever so more rampant today than possibly in the past, posers 
that is. 

Yes, every Group has a second batt, and third batt and soon to have a 4th batt. 

I admit, when someone tells me they served with SF, Ranger or Navy SEALs I'm the first to want to know more and usually I can ask the right questions and know within a fraction of a nano second that he is or is not what he claims to be. 

But as I mentioned, I've not run into but a couple over the years, and it's usually in a bar or tavern.


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Yes, every Group has a second batt, and third batt and soon to have a 4th batt.



Not true. One Group has a 5th BN, but in name, not quantity.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 30, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Not true. One Group has a 5th BN, but in name, not quantity.



Interesting, which Group ?  My Google fu is not too good these days.


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2008)

19th. No, I don't know why. It's been that way for as long as I can remember.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 31, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Not true. One Group has a _*5th BN,*_ but in name, not quantity.



I got confused enough when Bull at SOTIC explained the new ODA numbers with *Four* bn's.... I do not even want to try 5.....


----------



## majoro4 (Jul 14, 2011)

Trip_Wire said:


> *Special Forces & Green Beret fakes, frauds, liars, imposters, phonies etc*
> 
> "Special Forces" and "Green Beret" Corporate, Government, police, SWAT, security contractors, expert defense witnesses, martial arts & shooting instructors, actors, impostors, phonies, liars, frauds, fakes, etc we are on to you.
> 
> ...


TW,
 I want to check on someone who says he's a brother, but leaves a lot of doubt in my mind.  Where do I go to check him out?
PS> MY DD214 says I was an SF CPT, but was only SF enlisted years before.  I think it makes me sound more important than the former MP CPT I can claim to be.  How do we voluntarily have our DD214s show we are actually less excellent than they indicate we are?


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 14, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> 19th. No, I don't know why. It's been that way for as long as I can remember.


Historical.

My guess is their lineage goes back so the Guard wanted to keep them as a 5th Bn.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 15, 2011)

majoro4 said:


> TW,
> I want to check on someone who says he's a brother, but leaves a lot of doubt in my mind. Where do I go to check him out?...



Head on over to professionalsoldiers dot com, register, intro yourself and get vetted, then you could ask around over there.

LL


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 16, 2011)

majoro4 said:


> TW,
> I want to check on someone who says he's a brother, but leaves a lot of doubt in my mind. Where do I go to check him out?
> PS> MY DD214 says I was an SF CPT, but was only SF enlisted years before. I think it makes me sound more important than the former MP CPT I can claim to be. How do we voluntarily have our DD214s show we are actually less excellent than they indicate we are?



I think there is a form that you can submit to update or correct information of your DD-214 and/or other records and ten send it to the records center St. Louis. MS.

LL's advice to log on to PS is good advice; however, be sure to read all the 'stickey's and follow what they say, before submitting any messages or asking for a Poser check.


----------

